# RIP Rebel



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Rebel would have been 10 years old on Sept 12 of this year. He was the first German Shepherd I had ever had.

He had had a degenerate spinal disease for about the last 5 years. Just this past few months he'd been having seizure and was in pretty bad pain with his back legs. The vet suggested he needed to be put to sleep since he was in so much pain. 

I loved him so much and have so many wonderful memories of him. He would always lay his head on my leg to let me know he wanted to go out, or he was out of water. We had nightly rituals. When my husband came home at night, he always had one treat for Rebel before he went to bed and another one ready on the headboard for when he finally did go to bed.

I still hear his loud sighs during the evening, letting me know he's contently resting. Or water dripping out of his mouth coming thru the kitchen and all the dribbles I used to have to wipe up. 

I just miss him so much.

There are so many memories of him I can't even think of them all. 


Rebel you'll always be in my heart.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

he was so beautiful! I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

It was the right thing to do for Rebel but that doesn't make it any easier. I'm sorry for your loss. 
Don


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your family's loss. He was a handsome boy.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful boy. So sorry his time came so soon. Your family will be in my prayers.

Rest peacefully Rebel.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I am really truly sorry. My Beno has been gone for over 6 months and I still get tears and often. I hope you do better than I have.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

RIP
he looks like a very sweet boy....<3


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

If you have a dog, you will most likely outlive it; to get a dog is to open yourself to profound joy and, prospectively, to equally profound sadness. 

Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

He looks like he was a grand fellow with a beautiful soul. I know how much it breaks your heart when you lose one.

Please don't let too much time pass before you decide the bring another dog into your home.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

(((hugs))) I am very sorry for your loss, and can sympathize as I also recently went through this with my 11 year old GSD, from HD and spinal degeneration. Keep in mind, he's now pain free and watching over you from above, and in time you'll see your friend again.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

That is a beautiful picture of Rebel, he has such a bright, eager expression. I'm so sorry for your loss, but I hope you can find some comfort in your wonderful memories of him.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful and sweet looking boy he was.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Rebel, you are missed.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

butch33611 said:


> If you have a dog, you will most likely outlive it; to get a dog is to open yourself to profound joy and, prospectively, to equally profound sadness.
> 
> Im sorry for your loss


That is so true!!

RIP and run free Rebel:rip:


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your posts. I really miss him and still hear him sometimes. I miss his head sitting on my lap for me to pet him. Or waiting at the bathroom door for me to finish my shower. He was one of a kind that's for sure.

He never had any formal training tho. And his little sister Zoe is going to have training. She took her first class last friday. I am doing this for her in the memory of Rebel.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

My boy puts his head on my leg like that. I know the pain you're going through, as many others do also. Loving these dogs and sharing that pain makes us kindred spirits. I hope soon, his memory will bring a smile to you face, in place of a tear. Tis better to have loved and lost...

Run free sweet boy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss of your boy. It sounds like you did all you could for him and gave him a wonderful home and then let him go when it was time. 

He sounds like a wonderful friend and I hope for you that you maintain good memories of him and can look back on his life with you in time with happiness.


----------

